# LR4 and Nik CEP3



## bobspree (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all

When I am using Lightroom 4 and the Nik Color Efex Pro V3 I do not get the option to use brushes.
When using Photoshop and Nik CEP3 I do get the option to use brushes.

Is this right and can anybody help?
Thanks

Bob Spree
England


----------



## Jerry.Mergen (Jul 8, 2012)

I, too, experience the same behavior with LR4 and CEP3.  Maybe the use of 'brushes' is a photoshop only option.  LR has the adjustment brush, but it's not the same as the photoshop brush.

Jerry


----------



## bobspree (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Jerry

I have just received this reply from Nik software support. I was just about to upgrade from CEP3 to CEP4 (very expensive) but as I use Lightroom 95% of the time I don't think I'll bother now.


Dear Bob,

Thank you very much for your e-mail. The optionto work with brushes is possible only in Photoshop, because you need thefunction to create a new layer.


If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.


Kind regards from Hamburg
*Nik Support Team*


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Jerry and Bob,

While you cannot use brushes except in Photoshop I find that Nik control points can do 98% of what you might want to do with a brushes. Also CEP4 has that ability to stack effects internally without saving in-between each. So you can have 3, 4 or 5 or more effects all stacked each with their own control points. Then you can save the whole stack as a recipe for later use. 

-louie


----------

